# 2016 Nissan Titan XD Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is not only launching a fully redesigned Titan for 2016, the brand is looking to slot its truck into an entirely new space on the spectrum of pickup trucks. That is the Titan XD’s job.*
> 
> According to Nissan, many thousands of customers jump between half-ton and three-quarter ton pickups every single year, a gap that Nissan identified as potential for a new product. Thus the Titan XD was born, a truck that is meant to blend heavy duty strength with light-duty comfort.


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Titan XD Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

